

The Entrepreneurial Generation - rchambers
http://www.inc.com/30under30/2007/the-entrepreneurial-generation.html
New technologies, a proliferation of resources, and a disenchantment with the corporate world are making Generation Y the most entrepreneurial in history. From magazine publishing to delivering fresh-baked cookies, the rising business stars named to our annual 30 Under 30 list are transforming existing industries and blazing trails with new ones.
======
rms
We're entrepreneurial because we don't have much of a choice. Without self-
starting, most of us are doomed to a lifetime of pumping coffee while society
collapses around us.

